# Ajman Driving License [An Impossible Dream]



## dr0nehack

Hello guyz, just found this forum, and I will be explaining my experience regarding getting the driving license in Ajman. 

I am 33 year old textile trader in Ajman , going through the process of setting up a trading office , which is in itself an unbelievably horrendous task given that the laws in Ajman are hidden inside a vault with no one in authority who has the slightest clue about , anyway that will be for another day. 

The process of getting a license, involves getting some documentation, getting them on your own would be difficult , to be on the safe side, go to one of those "typing centers", and they will inform you of it , the requirements are different based on your job, nationality and company policy, so I will refrain from writing down the ones which are needed here. 

Basically, South Asian licenses are considered to be toilet paper, so u must start from Zero, Luckily I found on driving school called the "Arabian Driving Institute" , and they inform you of the process. 

You dont need to take a certain number of hours of driving before you can get a license officially, however note that they do not give you a driving license in your first attempt , even if you drive the car perfectly, moreover note that these driving institutes are run by someone who is from inside the government, so they will try their level best to fail you to keep coming back to them. 

I am currently on my second try, but I know many who have given more than 10 tries , a test date is given usually after a month , if you pay extra you can get it in 2 weeks. 

So good luck to all getting a driving license in ajman.


----------



## nonoa

dr0nehack said:


> Hello guyz, just found this forum, and I will be explaining my experience regarding getting the driving license in Ajman.
> 
> I am 33 year old textile trader in Ajman , going through the process of setting up a trading office , which is in itself an unbelievably horrendous task given that the laws in Ajman are hidden inside a vault with no one in authority who has the slightest clue about , anyway that will be for another day.
> 
> The process of getting a license, involves getting some documentation, getting them on your own would be difficult , to be on the safe side, go to one of those "typing centers", and they will inform you of it , the requirements are different based on your job, nationality and company policy, so I will refrain from writing down the ones which are needed here.
> 
> Basically, South Asian licenses are considered to be toilet paper, so u must start from Zero, Luckily I found on driving school called the "Arabian Driving Institute" , and they inform you of the process.
> 
> You dont need to take a certain number of hours of driving before you can get a license officially, however note that they do not give you a driving license in your first attempt , even if you drive the car perfectly, moreover note that these driving institutes are run by someone who is from inside the government, so they will try their level best to fail you to keep coming back to them.
> 
> I am currently on my second try, but I know many who have given more than 10 tries , a test date is given usually after a month , if you pay extra you can get it in 2 weeks.
> 
> So good luck to all getting a driving license in ajman.




Well, apparently US licenses must be like toilet paper too hahaha.

I also had an annoying experience with some paperwork I needed; I had to retake the courses, all the driving tests, was failed the first time and then received mine in Al Ain. Of course it doesn't feel great after you've been driving for years, but think about it this way...even A list actors have to go through auditions; even the most experienced engineer has to go through an interview and hiring process.

It's never a pleasant experience, but the point is to ensure you are disciplined in the driving system here. They want to ensure everyone's safety and it's their job to release drivers at their top game so to speak. Good luck with it!


----------



## nabbasi919

*Nauman*

Ok, It might seem an impossible dream and all but seriously I don't understand why driving license has been made to look like a horrendous feat. My experience, I opened my driving license file two months ago in June. I had been driving in Pakistan from last 8 years. Everyone kept on telling me that it is almost impossible to get a driving license within 4-5 months. Anyhow after clearing the theory test, in which i made only one mistake.... I moved on for Parking test. count in the time factor as usual. 

I took my Parking classes from an instructor whose name is Farhan. The tips he gave me were really great and easy to follow. clearing the Parking test in first attempt boosted my confidence. 

And then comes the real Tirade. The ROAD TEST..... I took regular classes and my instructor kept on telling me to be patient while driving.... be natural he said..."you are a driver, you just need to persuade the examiner that you actually are". At my first attempt I was given 4 mistakes. My friends told me that it was nothing but i was disappointed. I thought I was perfect. matter of fact is, I wasn't. I recalled the whole scenario and realized I had made minor mistakes which shattered the examiner's confidence. 

My second attempt which was today was a whole different story. I prayed to God and left for the test. I convinced myself that whether or not I get the license today, it doesn't matter at all. I just focused on driving like a real professional. I just drove like I used to drive when my father sits next to me which naturally makes me extra decent and careful. So I just told my self, "imagine Abbu is sitting next to you". There were four people in the car, I was the last one to get behind the wheel. One person was already decalred passed by the examiner. My chances looked slim. I took the wheel and drove just normal. Keot my ears open, followed instructions, did one roundabout , 3 uturns and a traffic signal before parking the car at test location. At the end .......... I got the "PASSED" chit.... 

Its not what everyone says. You drive well , you can get the license in 2-4 attempts. I got mine in second. I know another friend who had never driven a car before coming to UAE, he got his in first attempt. So don't listen to what you all hear about. Its what you do and what you deliver. Luck is also a factor but hard work always pays off. 

best of luck to all who are trying to get their driving License.


----------



## currently_indian

nabbasi919 said:


> Ok, It might seem an impossible dream and all but seriously I don't understand why driving license has been made to look like a horrendous feat. My experience, I opened my driving license file two months ago in June. I had been driving in Pakistan from last 8 years. Everyone kept on telling me that it is almost impossible to get a driving license within 4-5 months. Anyhow after clearing the theory test, in which i made only one mistake.... I moved on for Parking test. count in the time factor as usual.
> 
> I took my Parking classes from an instructor whose name is Farhan. The tips he gave me were really great and easy to follow. clearing the Parking test in first attempt boosted my confidence.
> 
> And then comes the real Tirade. The ROAD TEST..... I took regular classes and my instructor kept on telling me to be patient while driving.... be natural he said..."you are a driver, you just need to persuade the examiner that you actually are". At my first attempt I was given 4 mistakes. My friends told me that it was nothing but i was disappointed. I thought I was perfect. matter of fact is, I wasn't. I recalled the whole scenario and realized I had made minor mistakes which shattered the examiner's confidence.
> 
> My second attempt which was today was a whole different story. I prayed to God and left for the test. I convinced myself that whether or not I get the license today, it doesn't matter at all. I just focused on driving like a real professional. I just drove like I used to drive when my father sits next to me which naturally makes me extra decent and careful. So I just told my self, "imagine Abbu is sitting next to you". There were four people in the car, I was the last one to get behind the wheel. One person was already decalred passed by the examiner. My chances looked slim. I took the wheel and drove just normal. Keot my ears open, followed instructions, did one roundabout , 3 uturns and a traffic signal before parking the car at test location. At the end .......... I got the "PASSED" chit....
> 
> Its not what everyone says. You drive well , you can get the license in 2-4 attempts. I got mine in second. I know another friend who had never driven a car before coming to UAE, he got his in first attempt. So don't listen to what you all hear about. Its what you do and what you deliver. Luck is also a factor but hard work always pays off.
> 
> best of luck to all who are trying to get their driving License.


Weather you get it in first, second, or tenth try, I can confirm it is nothing but a matter of LUCK. I am in Umm Al Quwain on investor visa and despite being a very good and careful driver (as observed by instructors), I failed 4 times. And the reason of failure every time is different and random. Each policeman is a different entity with his own reasoning. The first time I failed and it was because the driving instructor I got was not competent. I got to know this after I failed test and noticed how wrong he was. For instance, he used to ask me to exit on right lane in roundabout while taking a left turn. Similarly while taking left or right turn one must observe the rear mirror as well in addition to side mirrors which he didn't tell(or know).

In second try, I was following everything and was driving well but on the roundabout I failed to look at the vehicle coming from the left and failed. In the third try, I somehow failed to see the vehicle coming from left on a T-junction and failed. In both the tries, policemen were sad and said I was doing everything well, why suddenly a mistake ? 

And today after doing all the practice of observation, I drove carefully while driving at a high speed of 100 km/hr when asked by police. Then came a round about and I stopped for a second to look at the left and the make a move. This police man got disappointed why I stopped to double check !!! Is stopping for a second on a roundabout a mistake even if no one is coming ??? Why is he supposed to speak during the test if it is not a serious mistake ? And then on a street I saw two people crossing the road 100 meters away. I slowed the car for a second (after looking at rear mirror to ensure no one is coming from behind) so that they may cross but he said why I do not honk and put hazard lights on ? I said I try to avoid honking as long as possible and he immediately asked me to stop and failed me with 3 mistakes.

I am not sure whether I will ever get license despite taking all precautions. Will give two more tries and if not successful will prefer to go to a better country where things are better.


----------



## currently_indian

Further, I read in cities like New York, you can be handed over a ticket of $350 if you honk in any circumstances that's not an "emergency". I never thought I will fail driving test for not honking at pedestrians and instead choose to slow the car. Add to the confusion, in some areas in Umm Al Quwain I just came to know there are no honk regions for which there is no sign board !!! And no instructor will tell you these unofficial rules I bet. I see you need reasonably good luck to clear the driving test in Umm Al Quwain, or for that matter anywhere in UAE.


----------

